# Schwimmteich-Neubau 2014



## Heidelberger (4. Jan. 2014)

Guten Morgen,
nachdem ich mich vor nicht allzulanger Zeit hier angemeldet habe und seitdem täglich passiv lesend "aktiv" bin und begeistert bin von der "Aktivität" und dem geballten Fachwissen so vieler Mitglieder hier, jetzt zu mir/unserem Vorhaben:

Mein "Teichwerdegang": Erste kleine Teiche vor ca. 25 Jahren während Studium bei Arbeit in GALA-Betrieb angelegt; seit 10 Jahren 2 eigene Teiche oder eher Pfützen (Badewanne und ca. 300L Fertigbecken), seit ca. 3 Jahren nähere Beschäftigung mit Thema Schwimmteich und Lesen verschiedener "Fachbücher"; Besichtigung von 3 laufenden Teichen in der Nähe (2-mal Naturagart); Kurios dann die fast 2-stündige Beratung hier vor Ort durch einen professionellen Teichbauer, der am Ende meinte, dass Teiche aus oft unerklärlichen Gründen oft nicht funktionieren und er selber einen Pool hat- von was lebt der???( da war dann das Thema für mich auch erstmal erledigt...); Teichbauseminar bei NG vor Ort.

Letztlich bin ich zu der Überzeugung gekommen, dass verschiedene Systeme "funktionieren" -selbst meine Pfützen ohne jede Technik mit vielen Pflanzen ohne Technik -auch die freistehende Badewanne, die vermutlich im Sommer teilweise Wassertemperaturen von fast 40 Grad hat lässt Pflanzen bei klarem Wasser wachsen und beide sind erst einmal in der für so kleine Teiche langen Zeit "gekippt"...

Zu  NG: Abgeschreckt hat uns zunächst (wie wohl viele) die mediale etwas "reißerische" Darstellung, überzeugt hat uns das Konzept, zusätzlich jeder persönlicher Kontakt mit  den Mitarbeitern (einsschließlich Chef...) sei es am Telefon oder vor Ort- und auch hierfür findet man hier im Forum viel Bestätigung...

Die Vorraussetzungen: Wir wollen Schwimmen (Länge) und haben beschränkten Platz  für den Pflanzbereich (daher kommen "klassische"Systeme weniger in Betracht) und wollen gleichzeitig nicht allzuviel Technik (möglichst kein UVC). Kein Fischbesatz. Klarheit des Wassers ist für uns (noch?) nicht erste Priorität-wäre dennnoch schön, wenns klappen würde.

Erstmal 2 Fotos, wo er hin soll
 

Von der Gegenseite:
 

Erste Skizze:
 

Wir haben schon erste 3 Entwürfe von NG, die so ähnlich aussehen, wenn auch gerader. Nachdem wir ursprünglich mal geometrischere Formen wollten, sind wir zunehmned überzeugt, dass uns natürlichere Formen besser gefallen. Sind wie gesagt im Platz beschränkt- Bauland ist auch im ländlichen Heidelberger süden teuer und rechts von neuer geplanten Trockenmauer soll Land bleiben. 

Zur Bautechnik: Vlies, Folie, Vermörtelung komplett (relativ steiles Profil zugunsten mehr Tiefe/Schwimmbreite)- die von NG empfohlene 50er Stufe werde ich evtl. nur einseitig machen -ist ja auch bei der Schmalheit des Teichs nicht so bedeutend, Tiefe 130cm, Skimmer, evt. zusätzlich 2 Filter (Q1, Q2) -zumindest eingeplant, abweichend von NG :so wie thias mit seiner tollen und gut funktionierenden Anlage: Pflanzversuch auch im ST; Kiesfilter im FG??? -versucht wohl inzwischen auch NG, wenn ich mich an meinen Besuch vor Ort richtig entsinne). Noch unklar für mich: Pumpe 12 V in FG oder externe Pumpe in Schacht???
Was mir noch nicht gefällt ist der Bereich um den FG -hier ist noch gestalterischer Spielraum auch in Richtung Nordost-werde nächste Woche mal bei NG anrufen und bin gespannt auf weitere Impulse von dort, aber auch auf eure!

Danke, Martin

P.S.: Sind auch im NG-Forum aktiv und heißen da "Wasserratten"- werden allerdings vorwiegend hier posten -mehr Aktivität -und hier gibst NG-Bauer und nicht NG-Bauer -beide Seiten sind interessant1
P.P.S.: Kein Ufergraben ("Form follows function" -hat ja keinen positiven Einfluss auf Wasserqualität); Vermörtelung bis an den Rand (konkaves Profil wegen Eisdruck) -keine Ufermatte -so jedenfalls der geplante  heutige Stand


----------



## troll20 (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich-Neubau 2014*

Moin Martin,

interessantes Projekt was du dir da vorgenommen hast.
Meine eher bescheidenen Erfahrungen sind:
bau den Teich tiefer, wenigstens auf 1,60m.
Und geh fast senkrecht runter. Oben auf den letzten 20cm unter der Wasseroberfläche kannst du dann immer noch deine Wunschform kreieren.  Bedenke aber das sich in diesen vielen Buchten auch viel Schmoder absetzt, da es kaum bis keine Strömung gibt. 
Alternativ kann mann auch das Steilufer dann mit einem Filtergraben umziehen.
Filtern würde ich über einen Siebfilter.

LG Rene


----------



## Joerg (8. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich-Neubau 2014*

Hallo Martin,

für einen Schwimmteich gibt es sicher verschiedene Wege, damit er langfristig vernünftig läuft.
Falls du für einen ausgedehnten Pflanzbereich keinen Platz hast, solltest du die anfallenden Nährstoffe anders rausholen.
Dafür gibt es z.B. Trommelfilter, die Nährstoffe ohne zutun entsorgen.


----------



## Heidelberger (12. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Schwimmteich-Neubau 2014*

Guten Morgen,
Danke euch Beiden! Zur Filtertechnik: Will soweit möglich natürlich mit bescheidener Technik arbeiten und kann den Filterteich evtl .noch etwas erweitern. Außerdem möchte ich (auch wenns dem NG-System eigentlich widerspricht, aber z.B. "thias" hat das hier ja auch beschrieben und betreibt das schon seit Jahren erfolgreich), teilweise im Schwimmteich bepflanzen (mit Pflanzen, die nährstoffarm überleben können) -auch daher die Buchten, die  Wassertiefen von um die 50 cm haben sollen. Nährstoffeintrag wird vermutlich gering sein: keine Fische, Laubbäume drumrum kommen weg und natürlich wird zum Hang hin eine Drainage gelegt.Außerdem: Skimmer, evtl. Filter. Zum Profil: wird recht steil mit ca. 70 Grad, das dann auch vermörtelt wird- allein schon wegen unserem Bär: Eine über 50kg schwere Landser- Hündin, ein ausgesprochener Wasserhund, die ab und an mal rein darf...wenn wir nicht schwimmen. Hat nämlich den angeborenen Drang alles und jeden aus dem Wasser zu ziehen.
Ich werde jetzt mal unseren NG-Berater kontaktieren und werde hier weiter berichten.
Einen schönen Sonntag!
Martin


----------



## Heidelberger (3. Apr. 2014)

Guten Abend,
letzte Woche wars soweit -Ausbaggern:
        
Wunderschöner alter Schweinetrog aus Sandstein beim Ausbaggern entdeckt -werd ich wohl irgendwo einbauen...
Wie ersichtlich, habe ich nach einigen Telefonaten mit NG (und auch nach eurer Anregung) die Buchten doch etwas minimiert und den Pflanzbereich vergrößert - soll so funktionieren -werde mit Pflanzfilter und Kiesfilter (rechts im FG) arbeiten- bin noch am überlegen ob mit interner oder externer Pumpe.
Werde hier oder an anderer Stelle demnächst einige Fragen stellen. Vielleicht weiß ja jemand einen guten Link zur Filterung mit Kies.
Das Ganze wurde jetzt erstmal mit Folie gesichert -das "Gästehaus" kriegt jetzt erstmal eine Regenrinne...dann Drainage zum Hang/Terrasse hin. Dann die ganze Randgestaltung- muss an einigen Stellen "aufbauen".
Werde mir keinen Stress machen. Wassereinlauf vielleicht August/September -Pflanzen wohl erst im nächsten Jahr.
Martin


----------



## muh.gp (3. Apr. 2014)

WOW! Was für ein Loch! Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht...

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Heidelberger (15. Juni 2014)

Update:
Viel passiert, wenn auch zum Teil nicht sichtbar:
Gestaltung Übergang von FG zum Schwimmteich grob und Feinmodellierung Filtergraben mit kleiner zusätzlicher Stützmauer (betonierten Schalungssteinen)
ca. 50m Wasserleitung frostfrei verlegt
ca. 17m Randgestaltung- Auffüllen mit Aushub zur Niveauanhebung und Verdichten mit Stampfer (auch Damm zwischen FG und ST-eben überall da, wo aufgefüllt wurde). 
ca. 30m Basaltpflaster am Rand in Beton verlegt (12 cm über 0)
13m Rasenkantensteine (10cm über 0) verlegt -da liegt der Belag der späteren Holzterrasse ums Nebengebäude auf
und messen, messen, messen -bei 60m Uferlänge muss am Ende alles passen -Wasser will leider partout gerade sein. Mit 3m-Alulatte und Wasserwaage, die ich immer mal gedreht habe zum Ausgleich der Ungenauikgeit, ging das gut -habe mal rundrum gemessen und alle 3m Pflöcke reingeschlagen und kam am Ende bis auf 5mm richtig wieder an -mit der Schlauchwasserwaage kam ich gar nicht klar...)
Habe übrigens aus verschiedenen Gründen auf die vielen geplanten Buchten verzichtet. Was bleibt ist aber der lange Schwimmbereich (nach wie vor 18m -real 15-16m -die flachen Bereiche abgezogen.)
Folie liegt übrigens nur zur Sicherung drin. Ein paar Bilder:
      
Weitere Schritte: Drainage zur Hangseite und zur Terrasse hin, Feinmodellieren des Schwimmteichs und Ausbessern von weggebrochenen Kanten, Planung der Ansaugleitungen und entsprechendes Vormodellieren im Boden. 
An dieser Stelle vielleicht eine Frage an euch: 
Wie würdet ihr weggebrochene Kanten der Stufen im Erdreich ausbessern? (eigentlich alles lehmhaltig und fest -nur an Stellen, an denen vorher Bäume waren ist das Erdreich eben weggebrochen)
Danke und Gruß, Martin


----------



## PeterBoden (16. Juni 2014)

Heidelberger schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle vielleicht eine Frage an euch:
> Wie würdet ihr weggebrochene Kanten der Stufen im Erdreich ausbessern? (eigentlich alles lehmhaltig und fest -nur an Stellen, an denen vorher Bäume waren ist das Erdreich eben weggebrochen)



Zement und gelben Sand, 1:7 oder 1:6 mischen, erdfeucht.
Damit kann man fast alles modellieren.

Lehmhaltig und fest ist so eine Momentaufnahme. Wenn dann erst einmal alles unter Vlies und Folie begraben wird relativiert sich dies, alles wird dauerfeucht und weicher. Sollten da statische Belastungen eingeplant sein würde ich diese Stellen fixieren.

Hmm, großer Schwimmbereich, kleiner Filter- und Regenerationsbereich. 
Im Schwimmbereich soll gepflanzt werden? 

Das ist mutig.


----------



## Heidelberger (16. Juni 2014)

Danke!
So klein ist der Pflanzbereich gar nicht: Außenradius des Filtergrabens sind fast 17m, Breite an jeder Stelle mindestens 3m -wirkt auf Foto aufgrund der Perspektive kleiner. NG-Berater hat OK gegeben. Und ja: Im Schwimmbereich soll teilweise gepflanzt werden -ein Versuch...und wie gesagt ganz sicher ohne Fischbesatz... . Und Technik (Filter/UV)kann zur Not nachgerüstet werden und Klarheit des Wassers ist für mich nicht oberste Priorität -da kann ich auch mal nackig schwimmen
Martin


----------



## Heidelberger (23. Aug. 2014)

Update...
Grube feinmodelliert, Vlies eingebaut und komplett verschweißt; Folie (350kg) im Bild mittig links oben bereits am Start mit "Rampe"
  
Folie drin- es lebe die Falte:
  
BA ("Sedimentfallen" -alle getrennt regelbar) mit 75er HT-Rohren= die eigentliche Absaugung und 25er PE-Wasserleitungen (zum Rückspülen) eingebaut und ins Wasser gesetzt:
  
Vermörtelung mit Trasszementmörtel -selbstgemischt und leicht braun abgetönt -wenn nass ähnlich dem hießigen Erdreich -heute der1. Tag (3 Stunden-3 Mann):
  
So, leider sehen die Wetterprognosen hier im Südwesten nicht so toll aus - und genau jetzt hätte ich Zeit und Helfer weiter zu machen...mal schauen.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## krallowa (24. Aug. 2014)

Sehr schöne Anlage, Respekt.
Freue mich auf weitere Bilder und Berichte.
Viel Arbeit aber am Ende sicher auch ein feiner Schwimmteich.


----------



## Heidelberger (2. Sep. 2014)

Danke!!! Jetzt erstmal ein paar Tage Urlaub - 2 Wochen harte Arbeit liegen hinter mir/uns - bis gestern das Meiste vermörtelt- Verbrauch bis dahin: fast 2 t Trasszement, ca 8 t Sand und ca.18kg Farbpulver mit Mischer gemischt und von Hand aufgetragen- sieht sehr natürlich aus -fast wie eine Lehmabdichtung. Das durchwachsene und oft eher kühle Wetter war fürs Betonieren eher gut -langsamere Trocknung.
Hier nur der Schwimmbereich: Links geht es Richtung Pflanzbereich (Dammdurchführung)
  
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Susan (2. Sep. 2014)

Wow Martin,
sieht super aus und schöne Doku.
HT Rohre hätte ich selber nicht genommen, weil sie nicht für das Erdreich zugelassen sind. Hoffe Du hast Glück.
Weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## Heidelberger (2. Sep. 2014)

Danke! Zu den Rohren -grundsätzlich ist das natürlich richtig -wurde von NG so abgesegnet und auch in den Bauanleitungen als Ergänzung zu den relativ teuren flexiblen Leitungen (auf die ich bei den Mengen aus Kostengründen komplett verzichtet habe) so empfohlen-liegt ja auch nicht im Erdreich, sondern innerhalb des Teichs über der Folie (keine Erde, kein UV, kein Frost). Was die Druckleitungen betrifft -klar, da werde ich die flexiblen -vermutlich 2-Zoll- Leitungen verwenden.
Gruß, Martin
P.S.: Das mit dem Spaß hat die letzten Tage etwas nachgelassen- war einfach nur harte Arbeit und ich hatte das Ziel bis zu den 5-6 Tagen Urlaub so weit zu kommen wie ich jetzt bin.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2014)

HT ist nicht das Problem....Ist PP und kann man nicht kleben. Selbst wenn mal was bricht oder undicht sein sollte- egal. Rohre liegen oberhalb der Folie im Beton.

Das "dünne Ende" kommt ev. noch in der ZST. 50mm- Schieber bei 70mm HT-Saugrohren????
Toll, wenn man in Saugleitungen einen Engpaß baut. Ist eben leider System.

Ich würde keine ZST einabauen, sondern zu den Saugleitungsdurchmessern passende Folienflansche einkleben.
In die Folienflansche auch in Richtung FG ein kurzes Stück PVC- Rohr (gf. mit Muffe).
Dort kann man problemlos richtige Schieber einbauen. Mit passendem Durchmesser oder größer.
Schieber mit darin verklebten kurzem PVC- Stück dann in die Muffe einschieben oder wenn keine Muffe da ist mit flexiblen Verbindungsmuffen aus Gummi verbinden.

Dein Problem: HT-Rohr kann man nicht kleben, nur stecken oder schweißen.

Lösung:

In die Dammdurchbruchfolie 4x Flansche für 100mm Rohr/ KG 110 einbauen (3x BA, 1x Skimmer).
Auf ST- Seite kurze  KG 100-Muffe einkleben, Dort mit Red. von 70 auf 110. rangehen.
Im FT- Seite kurzes Stück KG 110 -Rohr einkleben.
Im Schieber ebenfalls kurzes Stück KG- 110 einkleben und in die Muffe stecken. Fertig.

Nach dem Vermauern der Trennfolie von beiden Seiten hast Du im FG 4 Schieber im Wasser.
Die sind keine Engstelle.
Auswechselbar.
Du kommst immer vom FT aus in die Rohre  mit Rohrspilralke etc. rein, falls mal was verstopft.
Kosten: ca. 100 Euro für 3 günstige Schieber und 3 Folienflansche in "schwerer Ausführung"

8277 ist Ansicht meiner Saugleitungen auf ST- Seite
8276 ist Ansicht auf FT- Seite.

Du brauchst aber keine senkrechten Reinigungsabzweige.
Die Schieber bei Dir sind dann einfache offen auf FT- Seite.
Bei mir geht es dann von 3x110 in 1x125KG mit allen Saugrohren direkt in meinen Vorfilterkeller weiter.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Sep. 2014)

Fertiger Dammdurchbruch ohne ZST. Einmauerphase.....

Viel Glück mit den "Sedimentfallen" und der NG- Filterabfolge, geringen Saugleistungen etc....


----------



## Heidelberger (10. Sep. 2014)

danke Thorsten für deine Mühe...da hast du sicher eine Schwachstelle beschrieben. Das werde ich mal bei NG anmerken -oder hast du das schon getan/gefragt?.Ob die Auswirkungen so massiv sind, dass du mir "Glück" wünschen musst glaube ich allerdings nicht. Habe jedenfalls schon 2 gut laufende Teiche hier in der Nähe (allerdings noch ohne Fallen mit den einfachen Saugkörben) besichtigt. Zur Filterabfolge: Bei Fischhaltung und damit viel Sedimenteintrag gebe ich dir ganz sicher Recht -da würde ich auch auf mehr Technik setzen -aber als reiner ST und gegebenenfalls temporär mit Laubnetzen sollte das reichen  -auch hierfür gibts zahlreiche Positivbeispiele.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Sep. 2014)

Da sind wir einer Meinung.
Ohne Fische und viel Sediment- Grobschmutzeintrag wird es gehen.
Ich kenne auch funktionierende NG- Teiche.

Aber, die NG-Technik und Filterabfolge nagelt Dich fest. Eine Änderung/ Erweiterung des Filtersystems "nach Bedarf" ist nach dem Betonieren schwer...

ZST- Was macht diese Kiste oder auch ein Selbstbau vorteilhafter gegenüber 3 passenden Flanschen am Foliendurchbruch und Schiebern auf der FT- Seite???


----------



## Heidelberger (28. März 2015)

Hallo zurück,
viel Zeit ist vergangen, im November wurde endlich befüllt und dann Winterpause, einschließlich Forenaktivität hier (habe noch andere Hobbies...) -hatte wirklich auch die S....voll und war nur froh, dass ich endlich befüllen konnte - die erwarteten ca. 80 Kubik passten rein. Seit ca. 3 Wochen bin ich wieder dran -Außenanlage und Verlegung von Druckleitungen und noch ein paar Stromkabel und andere Spielereien (sehr cool, wenn man per Funk vom Wohnzimmer aus die Unterwasserbeleuchtung regeln kann) Wasser ist (bei den Temperaturen eigentlich logisch) noch klar, obwohl noch keine Pflanzen und auch kein Pumpenbetrieb, aber hoffe in den nächsten Wochen pflanzen zu können und das ganze in Betrieb nehmen zu können. Ein größerer act wird auch noch die Umzäunung an der ich auch gerade dran bin unseres ziemlich großen Grundstücks (Sicherungspflicht und ich schlafe dann ruhiger)
Werde hier ab und an wieder vorbeischauen -hier noch ein Foto vom "Haus am See"....von Anfang an wirkt das Wasser grün-türkis, wodurch auch immer -die Vermörtelung ist ja eigentlcih lehmbraun...


  
Gruß und bis bald, Martin


----------



## gartendiana (23. Apr. 2015)

Das ist wirklich richtig schön geworden, schon jetzt selbst ohne Pflanzen.


----------



## Heidelberger (14. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen,
erstmal danke für die Komplimente - kurz was zur Teichentwicklung. Im März trübte sich das Wasser doch zunehmend ein, das ging soweit, dass ich die Pflanzen anfang April blind in eine trübe Suppe setzen musste und der Schwimmbereich teilweise fast vollflächig mit Algen bedeckt war und ich sicher 2-3 Wochen damit beschäftigt war Algen zu fischen  -das war nervig - hatte sich auch mit zu hohem pH- Wert von ca. 8,5 zu tun. Dennoch: Relativ schnell klarte das Wasser dann auf, die Algen wurden weniger, die Pflanzen wachsen auch im Schwimmbereich und viele kleine Tierchen sind aktiv, leider ab und an auch Entenbesuch -scheinen aber lernfähig zu sein -konsequentes Vertreiben scheint zu helfen. Zur Senkung des pH-Werts hab ich viele Jutesäcke mit Torf ins Wasser gehängt  -Werte sind inzwischen besser. Badebetrieb intensiv -meine Frau schwimmend -ich eigentlich nur tauchend direkt über dem Grund -macht Spaß bei dieser (für mich nicht erwarteten) Klarheit (Foto) des Wassers - hätte ich so schnell nicht erwartet -wird auch ganz sicher wieder anders werden. Technik wie schon erwähnt ohne Filter, UV etc.  -nur (relativ großen) Pflanzbereich -ein Teil davon ist links im Bild zu sehen und einen ausgedehnten Kiesbereich am Ende des Filtergrabens. Interne 90 Watt -Pumpe ist nur tagsüber im Intervallbetrieb. Absenkung des Wasserspiegels dabei ca. 7 cm, bei Betrieb von Skimmer und einer der Bodenabsaugungen (da stell ich alle paar Tage um) . Skimmer saugt in dieser Kombi richtig gut -in dieser Jahreszeit sicher wichtig.
Also (vorläufiges)Zwischenfazit: Bin sehr zufrieden - wenn was ein Problem ist, dann der Beton, der sich trotz Trasszement und langer Trockenzeit von vielen Wochen vor Befüllung wohl negativ auf den pH- Wert ausgewirkt hat. Glaube auch nicht, dass das oft empfohlene "Abkärchern", da groß was dran ändert -wirkt ja nur oberflächlich. Jetzt gehts noch an die Außenanlage: Holzterrasse , Damm mit Platten belegen, Brücke (da wo jetzt das Brett liegt) über den "Verteilerkasten" zum Nebengebäude.
Werde weiter berichten.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## gartendiana (21. Juni 2015)

Hallo Martin,
ich bin echt gespannt wie sich dein Teich entwickelt, weiterhin viel Spaß beim abtauchen, vielleicht lohnt sich eine Schnorchelausrüstung für dich


----------



## b4b44be7 (21. Juni 2015)

Super Martin !!!
So was will ich auch haben .... 
( ohne allzuviel Arbeit natürlich .... )


----------



## RaSo (22. Juni 2015)

Hallo Martin,
ich habe mich gerade erst hier im Forum angemeldet und bin gleich auf deinen interessanten Bericht gestoßen. Das sieht ja echt super aus! Ich ahne, wie viel Schweiß dich das Projekt gekostet hat.
Wir haben seit einigen Jahren einen ca. 30 m³ Badeteich in Betrieb, der sich wegen der Form und den flachen Ufern allerdings nicht zum Schwimmen eignet. Im Augenblick planen wir einen Umbau / Erweiterung zu einem kleinen Schwimmteich. Ich bin auch mit NG im Gespräch, weil mich das Konzept sehr überzeugt hat.
Was mich noch umtreibt, ist die Panzerung der Folie. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob sich der Aufwand / die Kosten lohnen. Am Anfang sieht das natürlich super aus. Wie sind denn deine Erfahrungen? Bleibt das relativ sauber und ansehnlich? Dann hätte ich noch eine Frage zu deiner Treppe. Kannst du mir sagen, welche Holzart du gewählt hast? Danke für eine Info und weiterhin viel Erfolg bei der Finaliserung deines Urlaubsparadieses!
Beste Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Heidelberger (22. Juni 2015)

Guten Abend,
erstmal danke! Ja, das war viel Arbeit - hat aber auch Spaß gemacht... Zu deinen Fragen Rainer: Zunächst: Es gibt hier eine sehr viel ausführlichere Baudoku von "Thias" -vom Prinzip ähnlich wie mein Teich: NG, erweitert um einen Kiesfilterbereich (auch NG selbst experimentiert damit) und ich meine auch Bepflanzung im Schwimmteich -funktioniert schon seit vielen Jahren gut -schau mal auch dort!. Grundsätzlich gibt es viele Konzepte die "glücklich machen" -viele schwören hier auf das Luftheberprinzip mit Trommelfilter etc -das ist sicher die bessere Wahl beim Bau eines Koiteichs mit viel Sedimentanfall. Ich fand das NG-Konzept (wenn man keine Fische will) auch überzeugend und auch die Bauzeit mit der tollen Beratung war wirklich mindestens so gut wie erhofft. Ich arbeite mit wenig Technik (nur Pumpe im Teich -durch Intervallbetrieb -nachts aus: Stromverbrauch ca. 25 ct/Tag) und das Wasser ist immer noch klar, die Pflanzen wachsen -bin also höchst zufrieden-ist aber auch erst ein kurzer Erfahrungzeitraum (siehe dazu auch, wie oben erwähnt bei thias) Es sind Kleinigkeiten, die wichtig sind: Beispiel: Skimmer: Leitungslänge so gering als irgendmöglich halten -dann funktioniert das gut -habe ich z.B. in keiner NG- Anleitung gefunden. Würde auch den Pflanzbereich möglichst großzügig gestalten.
Zur Panzerung: War auch lange skeptisch und ja: Es lohnt sich -da Wasser z.Zt. glasklar sieht man alles und entsprechend eingefärbt sieht das sehr natürlich aus -werde oft gefragt, ob das mit Lehm gemacht ist -sieht also nicht nur am Anfang gut aus und viele arbeiten noch mit eingearbeiteten Natursteinen -siehe auch Baudokus im NG-Forum.  Sparen kann man durch Eigenmischung und eventuell ohne die teure Verbundmatte. Habe einen NG- Teich besichtigt -da wurde billige Ufermatte genommen -hat auch funktioniert.
Zur Treppe: Regionale Eiche -kriegt man nicht so leicht, wollte halt kein Tropenholz - kann man aber auch nehmen (z.B. FSC. zertifiziert). Lärche ist unter Wasser sicher gut -Problemstellen sind aber immer die Übergänge Wasser-Luft -da geht das Holz zuerst kaputt und das geht bei der oft verwendeten Lärche schneller.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## RaSo (23. Juni 2015)

Hallo Martin,
danke für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort! Hast du mit dem Selbstmischen gute Erfahrung gemacht? Die Sackware ist unglaublich teuer. Habe mal im Bauzentrum nach deinem maschinenfähigen Trasszement/Sand-Gemisch gefragt... ist da leider ähnlich teuer. Du hast ja von Hand gemischt und verarbeitet, was ich echt mutig finde. Das muss eine wahnsinnsarbeit gewesen sein, oder?
Beste Grüße
Rainer

PS: Werde demnächst mal berichten, wenn wir mit unserem Teichprojekt in die Umsetzung gehen.


----------



## Heidelberger (24. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen,
nein, das war wirklich nicht "das Ding" -aber immerhin eine Ersparnis von ca. 1500  -eher mehr Euro. Es sind bei einem Teich dieser Größe einfach alle Bauphasen, die naturgemäß länger dauern als bei einer kleinen Pfütze -halt mindestens zu zweit arbeiten (ein Mischer/in die Grubefahrer plus einer der das Ganze aufträgt.). Bei mir waren es je Mischerfüllung 6 Mörtelkübel Sand 0-2,  2 Kübel Trasszement, etwas dunkelbraunes Farbpulver und natürlich Wasser.
Gruß und viel Erfolg, Martin


----------



## Heidelberger (28. Juni 2015)

Ein paar Fotos von heute morgen, verbunden mit einer Frage und einer Bitte am Ende...
  
Gut sichtbar: Eine der 3 Bodenabsaugungen/Sedimentfallen
  
(Ufer im Schwimmbereich)
  
__ Hechtkraut -fängt an zu blühen
  
schlecht zu sehen -__ Krebsschere...

Zur Zeit bin ich aus Sicherheitsgründen mit Einzäunung des Geländes, an den Stellen an denen noch keine Begrenzung war, beschäftigt -ca. 100m Zaun, Tor, Türen etc...am Schwimmteich passiert zur Zeit fast nichts -außer Schwimmen -total schön bei Wassertemperaturen um die 25 Grad. Bis jetzt funktioniert alles besser als erhofft/erwartet. Bin mir aber fast sicher, dass die nächste trübe Phase kommt bei weiter steigenden Temperaturen... Hab mir aber fest vorgenommen -auch wenns vielleicht schwer fallen wird keine technischen Aufrüstungen vorzunehmen.
Eine Frage /Bitte: Kann man diesen Thread eigentlich in das passende Unterforum "Schwimmteiche...." verschieben -würde da eigentlich besser passen.
Eine Frage zum Weiterbau: Möchte meinen Damm (siehe oberes Foto) mit Sandstein-Bruchplatten belegen. Wollte es erst- so scheint das oft gemacht zu werden- in ein Mörtelbett (drunter natürlich Vlies) verlegen, überlege jetzt aber, das Ganze einfach in Sand (drunter auch Vlies auf Ufermatte) zu legen -spricht da was dagegen? Möchte nicht unnötig jetzt noch mit Beton arbeiten. Platten sollen mit Abstand gelegt werden, dazwischen/am Rand soll Ufermatte bepflanzt werden. Mein Damm ist ca. 1m breit.
Danke, Martin


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2015)

Heidelberger schrieb:


> Eine Frage /Bitte: Kann man diesen Thread eigentlich in das passende Unterforum "Schwimmteiche...." verschieben




*erledigt!*


----------



## Wolmo (29. Juni 2015)

Moin Martin,
aus den Erfahrungen meiner Gala Zeit würde ich Dir nicht empfehlen, die Platten des Damms in Sand zu verlegen. Sand folgt immer der Schwerkraft, speziell wenn Wasser hinzu kommt. Du müsstest dann eine Rinne bauen, aus der der Sand nicht heraus kann. In der Art von vermörtelten L- Steinen. 

Grüße,
Wolfgang


----------



## RaSo (30. Juni 2015)

Hallo Martin,
das sieht ja echt gut aus. Wasser supersauber! Die Sedimentfalle auf deinen Bild auch ganz sauber... scheint gut abzusaugen.
Ich würde die Platten nicht in Sand legen. Hatte das an meinem alten Teich auch gemacht. Beim Badebetrieb ist doch einiges an Bewegung im Wasser und die Wellen spülen das immer wieder raus.

Kann ich noch 2-3 Fragen stellen?

- Wie tief hast du den Schwimmbereich gebaut? NG rät ja zu 1,3 m. Mir scheint das in der Praxis ein bisschen zu wenig. Wie sind deine praktischen Erfahrungen beim Schwimmen/Springen?

- Ich überlege die Vermörtelung auch über den Wasserspiegel hochzuziehen. Auf einem deiner früheren Bilder meine ich das bei dir auch gesehen zu haben. Hast du das gemacht? Erfahrungen? Einen Winter hast du ja schon durch.

- Ich plane meine alte EPDM-Folie für den neuen Filtergraben zu verwenden. Habe das mit dem NG-Berater auch so besprochen. Er hätte natürlich lieber komplett seine neue Folie verkauft, hat dann aber unter Kostensenkungsaspekten doch zugestimmt. Die Er meint nur, dass ich die EPDM-Folie nicht vermörteln könne. Hast du schon mal was dazu gehört?

Danke für eine gelegentliche Rückmeldung zu meinen Fragen und dir weiter viel Erfolg bei deinem Projekt!

VG Rainer


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Juni 2015)

Martin:
verlege die Platten in Traszementmischung.
Auf die Platten vorher ggf. ein Haftschlämme für Natursteinplatten aufpinseln.

Rainer:
eigener Bauthread wäre hilfreicher für Hilfen und Tips.

So ein Quatsch....natürlich kann man auch über EPDM- Folie vermörteln.
Das einzige Gegenargument wäre, dass die Klebestreifen von NG zum fixieren der Verbundmatte ev. nicht auf EPDM kleben.

Ich habe EPDM bewusst genommen, weil:
Jeder Knick in der Folie hat fast 360°.....hast Du schoneinmal PVC geknickt.......irgendwann ist jeder Weichmacher raus..also PVC ausgeschlossen..es sei denn man lässt sinnvoll faltenfrei einschweißen und spart enorm Folie.

PE einschweißen ging nicht sinnvoll wegen der Stufen und der geschwungenen Teichform.....PE ist ziemlich steif.

Beim Belasten der Klebenähte (weil Folie sich beim Befüllen oder Vermörteln ziehen kann) reißt immer der Kleber in sich- nicht die EPDM Folie.

Wenn die alte EPDM OK ist, kannst Du diese nat. für den Filterteich verwenden.
Vermörteln ist im Filterteich Pflicht- damit die Pflanzenwurzeln nicht die Folie beschädigen.

Zu den Sedimentfallen mit Aluminiumrahmen gibt es hier auch ein paar Informationen:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...inter/19749-hat-jemand-eine-erklaerung-dafuer

Zu der Saugverrohrung, Filterabfolge von NG sage ich jetzt mal nichts mehr......


----------



## Heidelberger (30. Juni 2015)

Guten Abend,
danke...
zu den Anregungen: klar, Sand wird weggespült -dann halt doch Mörtel...ok
zur Tiefe: ca. 1,40m -absolut ausreichend -auch 1,30 -beim Springen muss man halt ein bisschen aufpassen... geh einfach mal zum Testen in ein Freibad (Nichtsschwimmerbereich)
zu EPDM -siehe Thorsten -vor PVC, Knicken  und Falten habe ich aber auch keine Angst -was aber unbedingt beim Verlegen- egal, welches Material zu beachten ist: möglichst spannungsfrei verlegen...
Sedimentfallen (bei mir blubberts schon lang nicht mehr) und Filterabfolge -funktioniert in reinem fischfreien Schwimmteich -einzig wirklich unsinnig: (eine Kleinigkeit eigentlich, auf die mich mal Thorsten hingewiesen hatte) -das vielleicht Einzige, was ich anders machen würde: Die unnnötige Reduzierung des Leitungsquerschnitts im Sammelschacht auf 50mm (bin bis dahin mit 75 mm von den Fallen gefahren) -da gibts sogar vom selben Hersteller, den NG  nur in 50mm vertreibt 75er Zugschieber (aber eben nicht bei NG) -also evtl. Schacht dahingehend "frisieren" (Bohrungen vergrößern)
Gruß, Martin
P.S.: vergessen: Mörtel über Frostschicht -bis jetzt ist nichts passiert, aber auch NG und die meisten Sonstigen raten ab: hilfreich, wenn mans dennoch macht: Trasszement, Schichtdicke, gut verdichten oder halt (vorschriftsmäßig) nicht machen


----------



## RaSo (1. Juli 2015)

Hallo Martin,
hallo Thorsten,

danke für eure Rückmeldungen! Sorry, wollte diesen thread nicht für meine Fragen "mißbrauchen". Werde demnächst einen eigenen aufmachen und von meinem Projekt berichten.

Beste Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Juli 2015)

Heidelberger schrieb:


> Gruß, Martin


18kg Farbpulver, von wo? Hast du die Säcke noch. Irgendwer sagte mir das wäre 100% Eisenoxid. ? Gibt es dazu noch ein Datenfeld was du lesen kannst?
Welche Farbe hast du gewählt?


----------



## ThorstenC (14. Juli 2015)

Hilf mal kurz zur Erklärung.....dort habe ich meine ganze Mörtelarie aufgezeichnet und dokumentiert incl. Verbrauchsangaben irgendwo.
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...rgraben-und-ufergraben-suedl-berlin?start=240

Da haben wir schonmal über vermörteln geschwatzt....und ich auch die Quelle für das Eisenoxid zu normalen Handlelspreisen als Sackware und nicht in teuren Kleinstpackungen genannt:
Apoldaer Handelskontor....ggf. über 3...2....1
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-vermörteln.38069/page-5

Hier im Forum vermörtelt gerade der Küstensegler mit dem Vermörtel-Vließ von Glenk...
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...hdoku-schwimmteich-an-der-ostsee.43173/page-4

Am Boden der Teiche- auch mit sinnvollem Gefälle zu den BA benötigt man keine VM von Naturagart oder Vermörtelvließ, dort reicht ein Lage 500g Tiefbauvließ.


----------



## Heidelberger (15. Juli 2015)

Guten Morgen,
Bezugsquelle: silverium.de, Farbbezeichnung "braun", Preis vor 1 Jahr: 25kg für knapp 70 Euro -ist schlicht Eisenoxid (kein Datenblatt). Mischung: 3 Eimer Sand 0-2, 1 Eimer Trasszement, 1 Kappe randvoll von Farbspraydose Farbpulver ergibt schönen natürlich "Lehmton": Wichtig beim Testen vorher: Trocknen lassen -dann mit Wasser benetzen -das ist dann der Farbton, wenn Teich mit Wasser befüllt (und das sollte ja in der Regel der Fall sein). Ist nämlich dann deutlich dunkler als trocken...
Gruß, Martin
P.S.: Habe übrigens kein Problem damit, wenn hier Fragen gestellt werden, die ein bisschen wegführen -beantworte die dennoch gerne, sofern ich mich "kompetent" fühle...


----------



## Heidelberger (4. Okt. 2015)

Guten Morgen,
Jahr 1 nach Befüllung ist fast rum -ein paar Bilder zunächst:
      
Zur Klarheit des Wasser: Es blieb selbst bei Temperaturen bis 40 Grad noch lange klar, trübte dann aber irgendwann relativ schnell wieder ein und wird, seit die Temperaturen runter gehen wieder klarer -aber:
Für mich überraschend  - und einige Besucher sagten das auch: Mir gefällt es grünlich und nicht klar fast besser -sieht natürlicher aus -also: Mein Ziel wird nie mehr Klarheit sein -allerdings: So, wie anfangs mit Algenplatten auf der Oberfläche ist wirklich nicht erstrebenswert -mal sehen, wie es nächstes Jahr wird.
Bild 1. Gut zu sehen, die 2 Quelleinläufe (unter Steinhäufen), die ich anders als ursprünglich geplant jetzt doch nicht über den Weg (als Bach) einlaufen lasse, sondern direkt einleite -Druckleitungen liegen im Kies und sind regelbar über y- Verteiler; Basaltpflaster -Rand, den ich mit viel Aufwand erstellt habe endlich wieder sichtbar.
Bild 2 Überwiegend fertig -es fehlen noch die Arbeiten, die ich am liebsten mache: Holz -Terrasse -rund um das kleine Häuschen, etwas ins Wasser hineinragend. Bin noch unentschlossen, ob ich nicht so beständige Lärche/__ Douglasie nehme, einheimische Eiche oder doch FSC- Bangkirai.
Bild 3: Christian (nach dem Entdecker benannt) unser erster Frosch, seit fast 3 Monaten Dauergast im Pflanzbereich

Zum Pflanzenwachstum: Ist noch nicht so üppig- wohl normal im ersten Jahr- und sehr unterschiedlich. Die __ Wasserschraube (Riesenvallisneria) hat Mini -Ausläufer gebildet (sicher mehrere Hundert), ist aber noch sehr klein geblieben -wenig Verluste insgesamt. 

Zur Funktionsweise der Technik: Es funktioniert wie erwartet gut: Klar ist systembedingt keine große Sogwirkung an den BAs zu erwarten, man muss halt ab und an nachhelfen und zu den Absaugungen hinkehren oder ab und an: Den Wasserspiegel im ST bis an die Überlaufgrenze anheben (alle Schieber zu) und dann nur einen aufmachen. Insgesamt habe ich immer nur den Skimmer und eine Bodenabsaugung im Wechsel an. Das Ganze läuft nur tagsüber und da auch nicht nonstop. Sicher werde ich aber bei wieder klarer Sicht mal nachhelfen müssen und absaugen -ist aber da Schwimmbereich eher schmal und von beiden Seiten gut erreichbar gut von außen machbar. Sehr bewährt hat sich die extrem kurze Leitung vom Skimmer (weniger als 1m) zum Schacht -kann ich nur jedem empfehlen darauf zu achten, da die Leitung so kurz als irgendmöglich zu planen bei, je nach Skimmer mit maximal möglichem Leitungsquerschnitt.

Zum Pflegeaufwand: Bis jetzt habe ich so gut wie nichts gemacht - außer Nachfüllen (und das war nicht wenig bei der großen Teichoberfläche -daher extra Waserzähler) -lag aber vermutlich auch mit an einem neuen Projekt -ein fast 50 Jahre altes Auto... Es stört uns aber auch nicht, wenn natürlich sichtbare Mulmablagerungen zu sehen sind. Für mich wäre die von NG angebotene Filterung mit wöchentlichem Filtermedienreiniger keine Option gewesen -dann lieber 2-3 mal im Jahr saugen...und UV schon gar nicht, aber ist Geschmackssache -man muss eben auch mit etwas trübem Wasser glücklich sein können.

Für potentielle NG-Bauer: Ein (optisches) Problem ist für mich oft die notwendige trennung von Schwimmbereich und Pflanzbereich (der dann auch noch mind. 8m -eher noch mehr- lang sein soll). Ich finde es wichtig darauf zu achten, dass der dabei entstehenden begehbare Damm "Sinn" macht, also z.B. eine Verbindung zwischen 2 Punkten (bei uns Haus und kleines Nebenhaus)  als wäre der Damm notwendig und nicht Bestandteil des NG-Systems.... ( form follows function). Sehr bewährt hat sich auch die Länge des Schwimmbereichs, wenn man wirklich Wert aufs Schwimmen legt -mehr als 5m Breite (natürllich je nach Uferprofil) sind nicht notwendig -lieber lang und schmal als quadratisch oder rund "mittellang" -hat aber nix mit NG zu tun

Was würde ich anders machen: Nichts oder zumindest noch nichts -kann sich ja noch ändern: Der Horror ist natürlich ein Leck, gerade in einem vermörtelten Becken - wenn das je der Fall wäre (und sich häufen würde), würde ich Folie einkleben (lassen), weil eins ist klar: Einmal Schwimmteich - immer Schwimmteich-da will man nicht mehr darauf verzichten...

Gruß, Martin


----------



## troll20 (4. Okt. 2015)

Ein "gefällt mir" ist da zu wenig


----------



## RaSo (4. Okt. 2015)

Hi Martin, das klingt doch gut. Danke für das Update! Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie sich die Vermörtelung um den Wasserspiegel über den Winter bewährt. Wir haben uns inzwischen auch entschlossen bis zum Rand zu Mörteln. Werde dann auch mal berichten. Wir sind allerdings noch beim Modellieren der Grube 
Beste Grüße Rainer


----------



## RaSo (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Martin, ich wollte mal fragen, wie deine Teichränder den Winter überstanden haben. Hoffentlich ist noch alles heil... Wenn du Zeit hast, freue ich mich über ein kurzes Update.
Beste Grüße Rainer


----------



## Heidelberger (13. Apr. 2016)

Hallo Reiner,
bis jetzt nichts sichtbar - der Winter war aber auch mild und das Wasser nur selten gefroren. Und selbst wenn es Risse geben sollte: Da ein natürlicher Teich nie klinisch rein ist, fallen da eventuelle Risse (die ich an der einen oder anderen Stelle in größeren Tiefen schon habe) kaum auf.
Heute morgen übrigens die ersten beiden __ Molche entdeckt und unser erster Frosch (oder Kröte?) vom letzten Jahr ist seit 2 Wochen auch wieder da.
Demnächst mal wieder ein kleines Update mit Fotos hier. Bin derzeit am Fertigstellen der Holzterrasse (Eiche).
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Heidelberger (5. Mai 2019)

Guten Morgen,
Update - 3 Jahre später
Was soll ich sagen? Ein Traum! Keine Probleme und seit genau einem Jahr ununterbrochen glasklares Wasser - zunächst 2 Bilder:
   
Einzige Arbeiten (habe ja keinerlei Filtertechnik -das NG -System funktioniert bestens) -gelegentliches Saugen im Schwimmbereich, da (ist ja nicht gewollt) die Sogkraft über die Bodenfallen nicht so stark ist, dass alles angesaugt wird. Außerdem habe ich über die Wintermonate das komplette System abgeschaltet.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Heidelberger (25. Dez. 2020)

Hallo,
wieder 1,5 Jahre später - Bald 2021 - also seit Wassereinlass jetzt 6 Jahre Schwimmteich... Könnte das oben eigentlich gerade nochmal schreiben - Wasser anhaltend klar. Pflanzbereich die ersten ca. 6Meter nach Einlauf inzwischen so voll Pflanzen, dass kaum mehr Wasser sichtbar Aber Sedimentrinne noch nicht so voll, dass ich aktiv werden muss. Eventuell in 2022 das erste Mal. Vielleicht ein Erfahrungswert zur Pumpe. War ja etwas skeptisch wegen der internen 12V-Pumpe von Naturagart im Schacht. Die läuft aber völlig klaglos 6 Sommer täglich ca. 16 Stunden -nur nachts abgeschalten. In den Wintermonaten -etwa ab November bis März habe ich sie ja nicht in Betrieb. Aufgrund der milden Winter hab ich sie das letzte Jahr nichtmal aus dem Teich (Pumpenschacht) geholt -werde sie wohl auch dieses Jahr drin lassen.
Vielleicht noch eine tolle Neuigkeit -endlich haben sich __ Molche angesiedelt (und auch vermehrt). Interessant allerdings, dass sie nur im pflanzenfreien großen Schwimmbereich sind. Wenn ich Molch wäre, würde ich eher in den Pflanzbereich -da habe ich aber noch nicht einen einzigen Molch gesichtet...wird Gründe haben, den mir die Biologen hier vielleicht erklären können.
Gruß, Martin


----------



## samorai (25. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Martin!
Wie ich deiner Schilderungen entnehmen kann hast du nach NG gebaut. Ist im Moment noch gut aber du hast selber schon festgestellt das es so nicht weiter gehen kann. Um das Verhalten deiner __ Molche zu verstehen können braucht es keinen Biologe. 
Die Antwort liegt im Wasser bzw den Begebenheiten. 
Die Klaerzone verschlammt immer mehr und Gase wie CO2 oder auch Methan machen das Leben darin unattraktiv. 
Im Gegensatz zu deinem Schwimm Teich reichert der Bio Film an den Rändern O2 an und gibt es am Tage frei, das ist wie frische Luft für die Lebewesen in deinem Teich. 

Aber noch mal zu deinem Klaerzone zurück. 
NG hat da gute Vorarbeit geleistet aber die Zeiten ändern sich. 
Wie wir wissen setzt sich die Klaerzone mit den Jahren zu. 
Wer so eine Klaerzone mal vom Schlamm der vergangenen Jahre gereinigt hat möchte es eigentlich nie wieder machen. 
Daher mein Tipp, baue die Klaerzone zwei teilig. 
Das Wasser kommt unten rein und verlässt die Klaerzone durch einen Überlauf in den Teich. 
Zweiteilig bedeutet 60 tief und bei 30 cm eine Holz Auflage Worauf die Pflanzen stehen, so bleibt das Sediment unter den Pflanzen und du hast leichte Arbeit es abzusaugen. 
Wenn du mehr wissen möchtest dann frag hier.


----------



## Heidelberger (26. Dez. 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort! Aber: So ganz erschließt sich mir das allerdings nicht - alle anderen Lebewesen scheinen sich darin sehr wohl (bzw. wohler als im Schwimmteich) zu fühlen. Zur Reinigung, die irgendwann mal ansteht: Es ist ja konzeptionell so angelegt, dass gereinigt werden muss und da alles betoniert, mache ich mir um Folienbeschädigung keine Sorgen -da kann man beherzt mit der Schaufel in die Rinne. Aber klar, das ist Arbeit -aber wenn das nur alle 6-8 Jahre ist -bei mir das erste Mal eher 8, mache ich mir die Arbeit gerne. Grundsätzlich gilt für mich der Spruch (bin Oldtimer -Schrauber...) "Never change a running system" - und da das so gut funktioniert, habe ich erstmal nicht vor irgendwas zu ändern.
Das mit der Holzauflage ist allerdings ein interessanter Ansatz - allerdings: Über die Jahre -das ist meine Erfahrung - kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass Wurzeln und damit Pflanzen nicht auch nach unten gehen und dann auch alles vollwuchern. Alternativ müsste man ja sehr regelmäßig saugen - ob das im Sinne der Teichbiologie ist? Im Pflanzbereich mache ich gar nichts, außer im Herbst das tote Material abzuschneiden bzw. ab und an im Frühjahr ein paar __ Rohrkolben "ziehen" -die nehmen sonst überhand.
Oder hat Naturagart auch sein Konzept geändert? Klärt mich gerne auf...bin die letzten Jahre nicht (mehr) in Teichforen unterwegs...
Gruß, Martin


----------



## samorai (26. Dez. 2020)

Hallo Martin!
Allein mit einer Schaufel wird es schlecht gehen. Messer oder Garten Schere sind gute Helfer und dann das Gewicht.
Voll gesaugte Pflanzenballen 20 x20 wiegen ein wenig. Kommt auch auf die Tiefe an.
Viele Wasser Pflanzen sind flach Wurzler, sie bewurzeln lieber Kreuz und Quer wie in die Tiefe. 
Der Vorteil bei diesem Konzept ist der leichte Reinigungs Aufwand und die unabhängige Sedimention.


----------

